# Smithfield, NC - Davis F B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Davis: Petfinder


Looks pb, but Davis for a girl?

*My Contact Info*


Johnston County Animal Services
Smithfield, NC
919-934-8474


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Dog is actually a male. I just called and was picked up at exactly 2:10 EST by a rescue group, walking out the door! YEAH!!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Good luck to perky Davis!
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

